# Arborist wanted



## Seacoast Tree (Dec 3, 2011)

Tree company in south east New Hampshire is looking for an experience arborist to join our team. Must have at least 5 years experience, arborist certification, cdl-a or ability to get cdl. We are a full service tree company that does everything from crane removals to ornamental pruning. We are looking for an applicant that has a wide skill set. We offer year round employment, generous benefits and salary. We are a drug free workplace. You can email resume to [email protected] or call the office at 603 431 0101.


----------



## Seacoast Tree (Dec 6, 2011)

We offer 401k with company match, paid holidays and vacation, health, education, top quality equipment and a safe fun environment to work in.


----------

